# What is best and safest way to control cat dander/dandruff



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

All of my cats are indoor, and they all have some degree of dander/dandruff, especially along the spine and near the base of their tails.
They are brushed several times a week, and the brushing brings the dry skin flakes to the surface. I have read on various threads/posts that it's not good to bathe indoor kitties. I would appreciate any and all suggestions.

A couple of weeks ago, I started mixing Omega 3 supplements into their food, but am not having much luck with this. I have also tried the "wet wipes" recommended for reducing dander in cats, but it seems to be ineffective.

Does anyone have experience with the foam shampoo for cats, which requires no actual bathing? If so, what was your opinion and would it help with this?

My daughter and I both have slight allergies to the dander. My hands sometimes turn red and itch after brushing/petting (easily remedied by washing thoroughly afterward); and my daughter has moderate eczema which flares when she pets the cats or brushes them for more than a couple of minutes.

Am I missing something that would help to control this problem? Is there are more specific supplement I can give them which would be better than or should be used in addition to the Omega 3?

They are all DSH kitties: two tabby and one Russian Blue mix. We also have a Maine **** kitten (she belongs to my daughter) but she is young and doesn't have a dander problem (yet). 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Well dander and dandruff are two different things. I can't answer the dander question. I'm sure others have suggestions. As far as dandruff goes, the first thing I'd look at is their diet. Especially since they all have it. Perhaps they need a better quality food? Also it could be food allergies but again, unlikely if they all have it. It could also be weather related. Did if start recently? Is it really dry where you are? As far as baths go I don't bathe mine but if you want to try to see if it helps there's no reason not to. I'd get a good conditioning shampoo made specially for cats. I wouldn't use anything like the foams or powders as your trying to condition the cats skin and coat and they may dry it out even more.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the post, Nanook!

All of them have had dandruff (and/or) dander problems to varying degrees since early adulthood. (btw...what is the difference between dandruff and dander?)

It most certainly could be their diet. (Before I am lynched, I am aware this in NOT good!)  They all eat the same thing: Meow Mix for Indoor Cats. Before the indoor formula came out, they had the regular Meow Mix. I have tried several times to switch them to Science Diet, but met with a LOT of resistance. I had miserable cats (and yes, I did go through the gradual change: 75%-25%; 50%-50%, etc...) I would also leave down a bowl of Science Diet only...they never touched it. They would go through a lot of trouble to pick out the Meow Mix and leave the SD in the bowl :roll: 

I also tried 2 other "high grade" cat foods that I got from either the vet or PetSmart over the past few years. Cats showed same resistance. Eventually, I just gave up, knowing that this was far from being ideal...but I had gotten to the point that I couldn't stand throwing away bag after bag of stale, expensive cat food (Compared to Meow Mix, anyway). None of my Furries will ever touch wet food, and we have tried just about everything. They won the battle of the wills...I was able to deal with two teenagers, but the cats beat me, hands down.  

I am not sure where to go next, as far as diet. I was putting the Omega 3 on small amounts of their dry food, which they took at first. Now they are fighting me, so I simply pierce a gel-cap, and squirt a couple of drops on the tops of their front feet. It is this "8O get it off" reaction - *lick*lick*lick* Hah! Won that battle! :wink: 

As far as our area goes: North Texas - prairie-type weather. VERY hot and usually on the dry side. We get the West winds from the deserts usually. Also, they are indoor only and with our summer temps, the a/c runs 24/7.

It may be any or a combination of a variety of factors. I have tried various things, but they certainly have dry skin along the lower spine and at the base of the tail...Meems more so than Jag and Jazz, but all of them to some degree. Meems has hair that is medium in length, Jag and Jazz are typical short hairs.

I am open to any/all suggestions!


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

There are a number of very nice good quality dry foods you can try.
You may want to mix in just a tiny amount in their regular food and then gradually increase the amount. 

The thing about all these problems is that they are caused by wrong or insufficient protein, fats, or vitamins and minerals in the diet.

When you get higher quality foods you get real meat ingredients, chicken for instance, and that's where all the nutrients are. The better quality foods also use better quality fats and you have to see to believe the difference they make. I've seen very bad dandruff completely disappear in six weeks, but other members wrote they saw it happen even faster. 

Also, cats have an easier time absorbing nutrients from animal protein sources, which is another reason why it's so helpful to switch to better quality food that relies more an animal protein sources.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

In this thread
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... c&start=30
I wrote up the nutritional difference between corn and chicken for a member.
Since cats are carnivores, this difference is important for them. It also explains why feeding food that is rich in animal protein (instead of grain) makes so much sense.

In 1 cup of cooked corn we have 
5 gr protein 
41 gr carbohydrate 
1.3 mg iron 
102 mg phosphorus 
2.4 mg niacin 
just to mention a few key nutrients 

Compared to this in 3.5 oz chicken meat we have 
25 gr protein 
0 gr carbohydrate 
1.9 mg iron 
220 mg phosphorus 
7.4 mg niacin


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, I'd say you're having poor diet issues  ! Good news is it's solvable. Read all the stuff Meowmie gave you. Rule of thumb... first ingredient should be meat (beef, chicken, lamb, turkey) not meat-y-products. I know changing them over can be hard but it CAN be done. The key is to not give in. Cats can easily get "addicted" to foods like Meow Mix (kitty McDonalds!) and they don't want to give it up but if you are persistant they will eat the new food. I promise! I know it can be hard when they give you those little sad faces but just remember that you're doing what's best for them and they won't starve. By switching them to a better diet you could also be avoiding other, more serious health isseus later. The dandruff is just a sign that things aren't quite right and,as Meowmie said they're not absorbing enough nutrients. 
A side note: a friend of mine switched her cat from Fancy Feast to Wellness (just one choice) for other health reasons and her cats chronic dandruff cleared up in no time!
Good luck!!


----------



## katgrl82 (May 31, 2005)

One of my cats has dandruff problems too, especially along his back by his tail. He has black fur, so it is very noticeable. Both cats were recently switched to Natural Balance dry and Nutro Natural Choice wet pouches. I may try the Natural balance Venison & Green Pea formula next, as it supposed to help with stomach and skin problems. (The cat with the dandruff was once diagnosed with IBS too.) Any other suggestions?


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

*question*

Question: maybe Meowmie or Nanook will be able to answer this one for me  I welcome everyone to add their 2 cents!

What is the least expensive quality cat food - hopefully one that I can buy from Wal-Mart since it will be cheaper and is closer to my house? If not Wal-Mart, I will make the pilgrimage to PetSmart or Petco.

I'd love to help my fur-babies out with their dandruff. My daughter's eczema is really flaring and we think it is because of the cats - so we will first go the route of trying a diet change to see if that will eventually make a difference for the kitties and her eczema. 

One more thing: I have seen supplements (most are liquid) for cats at PetSmart that is supposed to help with the dandruff, among other things. I think they were protein-based but will have to check. Anyone ever use these, and what are your experiences with them? I would try them in the interim as I am gradually introducing the new food.

Thanks all!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

My black cat gets dandruff a lot, too -- this product has worked wonders and it smells great, too.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_ ... 3026684959


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

I have pretty bad cat allergies too. I only have one kitty though, and to keep dander to a minimum I take her to the groomer at the vet's and get her a bath approximately once a month. I take her to a groomer because I don't really feel I can do it myself, and I don't want to hurt her clipping her nails or something. The bathing helps a lot. I can really feel it if she hasn't had a bath in awhile. 

I also have a dyson, and try to vacuum pretty frequently. I also wash my bedding often, because she sleeps with me. I feed her entirely wet food (mostly merrick and a bit of wellness), which keeps her from shedding too much and from having dry skin/dandruff. 

I don't think you're going to find any decent foods at walmart. At Petco and Petsmart you may be able to find some decent brands. I know they have royal canin and natural balance, so you might want to check those out. Switching to all wet food, or at least part wet food would probably help a lot too. If you're going to feed only dry, you should try to find a place with innova evo. Have you looked into getting food online? Sometimes places have free shipping, and other times the shipping really isn't that expensive. I used to order online until I found a small local pet shop which carried the brands I wanted.

juli


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi
One of my cats is diabetic, and with that comes dry skin. It's not due to a bad diet.
What has worked for her is something the vet gave me called "derm-caps". It's basically a bunch of different fatty acids.
It has worked wonders. Even her colors are prettier.

Jennifer


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info, everyone!  

I will write it all down - call or visit some pet shops or vet if necessary and make some comparisons. I think Wal-mart carries Science Diet - but it may be Iams. Will have to check. I have a petsmart and petco not too far away, so I'll probably start there.

I'll check some of the online stuff out, too.

I have tried quite a few times to get them to eat wet diets, but they won't touch it. Maybe I will try just mixing in small amounts with the dry food and gradually increase. worth a try.

Wish me luck! I will post what I find out...probably in a couple of weeks at the most.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I wouldn't consider Science Diet a good choice. In fact I think it's an awful food. Iams too really. Some other suggestions for a better food would be Wellness, Natural Balance, Innova, Merrick or Avoderm. Ther are others but I can't think of them off hand. The best thing to do is go to the pet store (not Walmart. I don't think they carry any high quality foods, although I've never been there  ) and read the ingredients. Look at the info Meowmie sent you it'll give you goo guidelines to follow. Good luck.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I had my cat on Science Diet/Eukanaba when he was a kitten up until he was a year old (now he has a fish allergy). He had TERRIBLE dandruff from Science Diet & Eukanaba. He's currently fed Nature's Variety canned and California Natural Dry. No dandruff whatsoever now. A high quality dry or canned and you shouldn't see any dandruff whatsoever imo. His coat is beautiful. Nala has eaten Innova/Felida dry and is now on Innova EVO dry and her fur is just like a rabbits - soft & fluffy. She's never had a problem with dandruff. Thank God - I can only handle one animal allergy in the family! :lol:


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: What is best and safest way to control cat dander/dandru*



Brynn said:


> All of my cats are indoor, and they all have some degree of dander/dandruff, especially along the spine and near the base of their tails.
> They are brushed several times a week, and the brushing brings the dry skin flakes to the surface. I have read on various threads/posts that it's not good to bathe indoor kitties. I would appreciate any and all suggestions.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I started mixing Omega 3 supplements into their food, but am not having much luck with this. I have also tried the "wet wipes" recommended for reducing dander in cats, but it seems to be ineffective.


What are you feeding your kitties? I think that has a lot to do with the dandruff - perhaps they have an allergy to the food - preservatives in the food? I never brush my kitties anymore - I used to brush Peekaboo when he had dandruff (when I was feeding him Science Diet/Eukanaba and he had awful scaly dandruff).

Are they long hair and need grooming? If shorthair I wouldn't even bother lol.. Put your money instead into the food and not into the supplements or wipes. I never did see any improvement myself when I added supplements myself and half the time I forgot. If you buy a high quality wet food it will be more filling for them and satisfying or buy a high quality dry food and it will be much more satisfying. Believe me it's coming out in their skin that they're not happy with the food. 

If it is a quality food just change it to another. But obviously all of them are not thriving on it if they are all having dandruff. Try something from your local store first so you don't waste your money and then order perhaps from a place like www.petfooddirect.com using a 20% off code. I posted it somewhere on here recently. I never get the best deals locally so I order from petfooddirect a couple times a year when I need canned. Good Luck ;-)


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Doeremi (are you a musician? Vocalist, espeically? - with that 'name' I would guess you are ) 

Yes, I absolutely agree about the diet. I am going to PetSmart tomorrow to search for the best quality food they have. None of my crew will touch wet food, but I am going to start introducing it gradually, by adding just bits of it to their dry fod and gradually increasing it.

This was the most sensible advice I have been given, and seems to be the easist first step. I have been giving them Omega 3 fish oil, by piercing the capsule and adding it to their treats. This worked...very briefly! Now, I simply put a couple of drops on their front paws, which they feel compelled to clean asap. Heheheh! Won that battle of wills! :wink: 

I will keep everyone informed as to the progress. I have been told to avoid science Diet, Eukanuba and Iams, so will be looking for other brands that are more nutritious. It is especially important in my home, as my daughter is very sensitive to the dander/dandruff and this causes her eczema to flare badly: especially on her hands after she has petted them.

Thanks again for the post!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

You may not like my answer about Petsmart..but you'll be hardpressed to find a good food there..the only good food I found and I believe it's carried at Petco is the Venison and Pea dry. Some people like the Nutro pouches at Petsmart but buy them on sale. I found they were more like feeding McDonalds myself but it is cheaper but I had to deal with an allergy with my cat. But you have to start somewhere :lol: 

Try a health food store and get a few cans of Wellness or Petguard or if you live in the suburbs you can pretty much find a petstore almost anywhere almost in any shopping center plaza area. You should be able to find Innova, Merrick, Wellness. If you are looking to cut costs feed dry only or feed both wet and dry. You can also mix 2 dry bags. Once you start the quality food it's not necessary to feed the Omegas..imo..the dandruff will take care of itself once the food quality is there.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

You can get Natural Balance at Petco. It is priced very close to Iams lb for lb. It's a good food and they have both dry and canned.


----------

